# 14 micro rebuild



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Picked up a hull today got for a great price... I've got alot of sanding to do.....  

14 Mitchell style 

It has a new transom
Plans
Redo front deck
Rear deck
Floor&foam
Coffin box/tiller console 
Fair and finish the outside and awl grip 

Colors

Black hull
2 tone Matterhorn white/whisper grey interior

1993 25 2 stroke mercury tiller "needs repaint already taken apart and prep is done"


































[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

That is gonna be sweet!!!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be following this closely...best of luck


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Fun project and should be very fishable when done. Looks like you might have to extend transom another 1.5"-2". Just finished a gut and rebuild on a Johnsen very similar.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> Fun project and should be very fishable when done. Looks like you might have to extend transom another 1.5"-2". Just finished a gut and rebuild on a Johnsen very similar.


It's 19inches. Which doesn't matter there will be a jack plate 

I'm going to mess with my motor while I gather my materials. A friend of mine I'm trying to get on the forum just picked up a 13 clipper that's just refinished. So my boat has some sitting to do. But I will do little things here and there. I'm also thinking of building my own console/coffin box. But I'm open to ideas!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool 19" was the final heighth on mine after 2 trimmings.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I really hope you get goin on this. Summers a comin!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sweet! Good luck with the Build.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Did some more sanding. The motor is almost completely apart. I want this to be a jaw dropper. 

Painted one piece that is going to get Redone. I had some friends stop by to check out the boat.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Did some more sanding. The motor is almost completely apart. I want this to be a jaw dropper.
> 
> Painted one piece that is going to get Redone. I had some friends stop by to check out the boat.


I just disassembled down to the brackets, cleaned, and re-assembled my merc 25 also. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Nice Man-Cave


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks matty

And we call it a ManShed
Has a full refridgator speakers a toilet for a chair and some carpet!

Decided to sandblast everything....
I'm going to give cut runner a run for his money!
Thanks in advance for helping me paint


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe that is called the "Dawg House" but I like it...cool. I have the same skiff and was going to build it but started my skeeter boat rebuild. Do you need any wood that is uncut only with the outside shape of the hull (basicly making a cap). I live in Lake Mary and Here are pics of the bulkheads, and cap.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for the offer, that's very nice of you!

I'm going to do the all composite route with this build.

Going to start ordering materials in the next 2 weeks hopfully... then its go time!

just priced everything out minus the 1708 i need its around 700 with shipping for all the stuff

thats using 1/2 nidacore 
foam filled stringers
polyester resin no wax
gelcoat
2part foam kit


Had a great idea...

im going to build deck molds for the front and rear.  I think it would be easy building one time molds. and i would feel alot better with some fancy nonskid built in. Im not a fan of kwikgrip type stuff.   

My friend who owns the DogHouse is a custom Cabinet maker so were going to brainstorm tomorrow on the best way to do it... Ideas would be awesome! Ive got an idea on how to do it.... im 60% sure im wrong lol


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

digging up the past only update i have is that ive done nothing with this since the last post.

Boats getting flippped tomorrow and sanded down to get ready to sling some resin.

ive got a roll of 1708 ordering my 1.5 oz chop. Some melemine partall and 2x4's nonskid pattern and nidacore is my next step, For my decks and floor. I hate webbing nonskip is a must and looks way nicer. I would love to do faux Teak flooring but that is out of my budget at the moment.

Redoing transom in PVC im not a fan of wood so its got to go.

Going with FiberGlassFlorida for 90% of my products. 

Going to build my own fiberglass stringers from one off molds that i will lay up over some greenwax after i get them where i want them. not going with the foam route stringer wise.

Still contemplating using 2 part foam under the floor. the boat when its done wont sink because i built it, but if im crossing to the bahamas in this rig i guess i kinda gotta do it just to be safe. Anyone ever use PingPong Balls? CutRunner what did you find out about this?

I still need a trailer if anyone has one for sale pm me looking for a cheapo just to move in and out of the garage. a nice trailer is the last thing on my mind haha.


Changed my mind on color, Keylime Green or tiffany blue hull. Black just seems to much fairing for my blood i really dislike sanding for days just to see my mistakes anyways.

CutRunner you ready to paint that motor? 

I have some really good ideas to make this skiff the ultimate micro. Once i figure out everything in my head which will take some time i will Hammer this thing out. Im shooting for march 1st but its looking like april some time i have family coming and would like to get out on the water by then. 

updates coming soon i promise! [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I been waitin on you forever now....


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

cant rush perfection my friend. But im getting that itch i cannot scratch. 

If i can find it for the right price i want to do a below deck fuel tank. or just build my own fuel cell 12 gallons to fit between the stringers??? 

Save the under deck forward area for something useful

Im thinking fresh water washdown 3Gallons, maybe thats where ill put my subwoofers

This is going to take forever now im thinking about it... fml 

gotta pay the cost to be the boss right Royce? 

Help me find a trailer!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Your going to sink that thing.
By the time you put decks, a tank and washdown its going to sink.
How are you going to make your own tank?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Free... PM me your cell and I'll send you a picture of a old trailer someone gave me ...if it works ...it's yours


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Royce, its fiberglass its easy to build if you know what your doing! sink? The only sinkin me is a rogue wave when i make my crossing to west end!!!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Scored some good stuff today thanks to Shalla watta 

Trailer and poling platform and some other goodies!

Again I greatly appreciate your offerings they will help me hammer this thing out now!

pics to come


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Mighty white of shalla wata rider. It's nice to see the collegiate atmosphere work it's way on a good forum.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Been very busy the last week. Working on the trailer tonight. Got new bunks mounted and setup. New rims and tires, awaiting the arrival of the hubs and the boat will be on it this week and then i can get to sanding.... lots and lots of sanding!!!

Cutting out the old deck up front and thinking of redoing the transom because its wood... i hate wood and i didnt redo the transom thats already been redone in it. Sooo ditching the wood and going with PVC board for a total of 1inch thickness. 

List of things to do this week/weekend.

grind interior of hull acetone it all down. I'm making some templates for my stringer molds and pop some stringers then glass them in by sunday.

List of things to get

parttall #2
nidacore
5 gallons of resin
1.5 oz chopmat
grinding disc's

still deciding if i want to build my own molded nonskid flat sheet mold. I absolutely hate the look of non molded finish. I'm exploring my options still on this one.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Keep us posted on that punch list...With Pics ...If possible...Maybe you can launch with the rest of us this spring ...There's gonna  be a Hog Roast .............


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

ordered hubs so i could be mobile. I cant build it where it sits now. We'll the hubs came and are on there way back for the right size. They sent the wrong ones! Ive learned patients is key when it comes to building. Oh and fiberglass florida moving locations didn't help me either. Everything i needed was at the old shop waiting on the moving truck. 

I'm doing a lot of staring and thinking. To many ideas in my head im burnt out before i even began haha


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that 'bout the hubs... Don't get down my Friend ...Lift... ...Spring is daring you...'You are up for the challenge!!!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

So after my long awaited tax return my materials are sitting in my garage ready to be used. 

Plans this weekend are

glass my 3 sheets of 1/2 nidacore top and bottom. Cut and bond my floor to the stringers and if i get the front deck glassed in ill be a happy camper.

I have 

5 gallons of resin
3 sheets of nidacore 1/2
16 yards of 1.5 oz chopmat
i have a 60 inch roll of 1708 
builttyvek's and filters
my grinding pad doesnt fit my dewalt grinder i cannot find the female nut long enough to catch the male threads on the shaft of the grinder. soooo ill be buying a new grinder and a DA.

the real question is.... to foam or not to foam. 

Cut runner says screw foam and let it ride. 

I like the idea of having foam. floatation/wont sink/floor feels more solid underneath you. The claims of it not retaining water has me skeptical. 

gotta hit homer depot for some rig/chase tubes


PICTURES this weekend or ill be buying all the forum a round of beers [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Might as well stop at publix next to home depot and get me a 12 of some ***** Modelo..


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> my grinding pad doesnt fit my dewalt grinder i cannot find the female nut long enough to catch the male threads on the shaft of the grinder. soooo ill be buying a new grinder and DA
> 
> 
> PICTURES this weekend or ill be buying all the forum a round of beers [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


I had to remove a washer like thing from my dewalt grinder for the pad to fit. It take a bit of pulling but it comes off and makes the pad sit further down on the shaft.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

ill look at it again... my problem now is ive misplaced the pad i bought and the nut.... soooo yeah. Back to the store to buy some new tools!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

It's been a while but I've started. Hot coating my nidacore today waiting for it to dry now.... The waiting game.... More updates to come this has my focus till it's finished. Tired of carrying my 12 foot flat bottom to and from the truck to water. I'm still alive dad picked up a 26 mako that's been taking up most of my free time. Summers upon us I hope to splash it by the 1st


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Floor decks and bulkheads glassed up. Waiting on some putty and redoing the transom hopefully by this weekend. Gotta setup my rig tubes and plumb for livewell in a tiller console coffin box. Battery going in the console gas tank upfront. Stand by for lots of pics and updates. I promise this will be the nicest 14 on micro skiff


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Glad your finally getting your hands dirty and going all in


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey man with all this nice weather I figure get on it while I can before its to cold and hopefully I'll be done and down somewhere south of here on a flat pitching baits to tailing reds and sippin my rum. 

Went on a no spending diet all funds go towards this. need to do some more measuring for this livewell plumbing


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Road side find. Going to cut the bottom and back out add onto it a tiller console and glass it up paint it smooth! All the hard works done now I just gotta sand my ass off lol


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha nice


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I have enough h60 to make the console and a little more to the livewell and round it out! Im going to angle the front of the console back a little bit for comfort to whoever rides there, Im calling it the "Toilet Seat" Grab bar, switch panel, cup holder, and my stereo controls. Gps/depthfinder will have a mount on the grabbar. I fish live bait mostly so i need the livewell. Decided on small side gunnels just to protect the rods/spearguns. and lets be honest... no skiff is complete without led lights all around. Youll see me goin down the river at night lol


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay so ive been busy working and no time but to think of the best way to do the console.

After reading up on Shalla's thread im inspired to try my own temp mold for the console.

My plans

Use 3/4 mdf board cut the sides exact get my shape build a frame from 2/4's. Lay Melamine down with spray glue to get everything smooth enough to where i can wet sand and buff if needed. Fill in the radius's with clay, mold release wax it a couple coats and spray and glass it. Add my bulkhead in the mold for the livewell and build a temp mold for the livewell tub so its nice and smooth and round for happy baits. pop her out and glass it down. 

I may or may not add a kickless toerail for the bottom of the console to give it that WOW factor.

I have some jobs to finish and some cool stuff in the works. Stay tuned for updates i promise once this starts going it will not disappoint.


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

This looks really similar to my 14' Wenzel. I will be following this closely


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Update!

After slacking for way to long...






Flipped 1708 for the finish. Haven't glasses yet but I cut it out. Any suggestions on that? 



Puddyd up glassing tomorrow morning. 

Also adding a layer of 1 1/2 oz Chopmat rub rail to rubrail


----------



## Goldmine (Aug 29, 2017)

Any updates? Interesting build, how'd it turn out?


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Just took her off the trailer going to flip it over and fix a leak from hitting a piece of wood floating in the river


----------

